
Dow Drops 412 Points Because Everyone Is Afraid of Something - spking
https://finance.yahoo.com/m/1dafea1a-ddf8-32f4-93df-a49e6a48a248/dow-drops-412-points-because.html
======
kamikaz1k
Looks like the title has been updated to

"Dow Drops 832 Points Because Everyone Is Afraid of Something"

------
Paraesthetic
It took a smashing. Is it all based on interest rates, or is there something
more behind it?

